

Want a Green Card? Invest in Real Estate - cstanley
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/17/realestate/want-a-green-card-invest-in-real-estate.html?_r=0

======
cstanley
"Developers are eager to access the visa program because it is cheaper than
many other financing sources."

Aren't rates already 0%?! How much cheaper do developers need financing?

I want to know what we're trading cheaper financing for by letting the foreign
ultra-rich immigrate?

Jobs for a couple of years while in the construction/development phase? What
happens after that - the apartments go vacant, higher prices persist and the
short-term job created no longer exists unless a new project goes in
development...

